# Worldmark credits used for II exchanges - where can I see them



## chemteach (Feb 6, 2019)

I made an II exchange using my Worldmark account a few weeks ago.  I can't figure out where in the Worldmark system I can see that the points have been deducted.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 6, 2019)

I couldn't see what WM points were used until II took them out about a few weeks later. II took the points out of the wrong WM account and WM let them. I had to pay 8 cents a credit for this reservation because there were no credits left in that WM account. This was Wyndham's fault and I ended up paying.

On my other account Wyndham used my Trendwest credits first to make a II reservation. The Trendwest credits are good at all of the resorts where the resale credits are not. 

Imo, you really have to communicate with Wyndham when you make these exchange type reservations. Ask them what credits were used and when they will be used. Most of the time, for me anyway, the credits stayed in my account for weeks after I made the exchange.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2019)

When they took credits from my account the only way I knew it was talking to a WM phone tech, who said she could see the deduction from the account.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah - have to call. They don’t show up in your history online. That is what makes II plus retrades such a nightmare.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 6, 2019)

Sadly, WORLDMARK is weakest in this area.

You’ll have to keep your own record. The only thing you’ll see is the reduction in your overall account balances (credits and tokens).

If you don’t have enough in the current use year,  they will automatically borrow credits however they don’t automatically borrow tokens. For tokens, they will charge you a housekeeping fee instead unless you call and ask them to borrow the token.

As stated above, sometimes there is a delay with credits/tokens taken out of your WM account. If you have to contact WM to resolve any issues with your WM account due to an II exchange ask for a WM OWNER CARE specialist.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Feb 8, 2019)

I had a similar problem with an E plus retrade, but even the WM owner care specialist was a nightmare to deal with. It took 9 phone calls between calling II and WM back and forth over a 2 week period to get it all sorted out.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2019)

And while WM is weak on this issue.... I dread the day when we have to move to  the “new” computer system that is based on the Voyager system that Club Wyndham is using - that has better transaction history.

The BoD asked Wyndham about the timeline during the last meeting, and Wyndham was noncommittal on the date.

Which I took as “no news is good news.”


----------

